# Help in Case budget 6.5k max !!



## Harshverma (May 9, 2013)

My Config : 
Fx8350 
Asus M5A97 R2.0 
Gskill RipjawsX 4x2gb
corsair GS700 (beacause of 3 LEDs options)
Sapphire HD 7870 2GB XT Boost
WD Black 1Tb

help me out in good looking mid tower case , budget 6.5k (max stretch 7k) 
as i will overclock my rig so a better cooling arrangement is required 
(no water cooling but some 120mm and 140mm of LED fans) 
(will mod it too but after warranty) 

recommended by others : HAF 922 , nzxt Guardian , nzxt phantom 410 , nzxt Lexa S , CM Storm Scout 2 , CM Storm Enforcer , Corsair 500R

all i prefer is looks and a bit of cooling

Urgent help !! Thanx in advance


----------



## saikiasunny (May 9, 2013)

My vote goes to the 500r. Has all the features and looks good. 
Other option might be the phantom 410.


----------



## Harshverma (May 9, 2013)

and what about scout 2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> and what about scout 2


It has an inferior cooling AFAIK. +1 for 500R.


----------



## Harshverma (May 9, 2013)

and which is better : phantom 410 or 500R 
i dont want an industrial look , any other alternative


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

500R ftw!!

and then Phantom.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> and which is better : phantom 410 or 500R
> i dont want an industrial look , any other alternative


Maybe a couple or bright led fans may help improve the look of 500R for you?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 9, 2013)

Do take look at the newly launched Cooler Master N500 priced within Rs 5K and very promising.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 9, 2013)

Then you can look out for the old phantom. Might be a little over your budget but a great cabby!


----------



## Harshverma (May 9, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> Then you can look out for the old phantom. Might be a little over your budget but a great cabby!


but its full tower , i want mid tower only


----------



## stormbreaker (May 9, 2013)

Take a look at the NZXT Guardian 921 cabinet.Its looks good and costs about 4.5k.
*theitwares.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=1_65&product_id=610
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=3091&category_id=112&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## Harshverma (May 9, 2013)

already rejected , due to poor cooling ,Very basic interior layout.


----------



## stormbreaker (May 9, 2013)

What about the cooler master storm scout 2?Cooling options seem to be good on this one...


----------



## saikiasunny (May 9, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> but its full tower , i want mid tower only



Don't worry. Its not a full tower! Its just a little bigger mid tower. 
Or you can try the 690 2 advance.


----------

